# Jamie from BENT OUTTA SHAPE - R.I.P



## severegout (Nov 15, 2008)

Jamie died last week in NYC... from what I understand he was passed out drunk and choked on his own vomit (if this is not the case please correct me and I will change this post). What a way crappy way to die. I met him about 5 years ago when I was passing through NYC and staying at KFC squat. He showed me a great time, since it was my first time in the "Big Apple" and all... he was a really nice guy and loved meeting new people. Didn't get to see him much after that except for when he was touring with his band BENT OUTTA SHAPE...


----------



## skiptown (Nov 18, 2008)

severegout said:


> Jamie died last week in NYC... from what I understand he was passed out drunk and choked on his own vomit (if this is not the case please correct me and I will change this post). What a way crappy way to die. I met him about 5 years ago when I was passing through NYC and staying at KFC squat. He showed me a great time, since it was my first time in the "Big Apple" and all... he was a really nice guy and loved meeting new people. Didn't get to see him much after that except for when he was touring with his band BENT OUTTA SHAPE...



Sad times man. I already started a thread about this in the misc. banter section titled "another fallen homie". We had a really beautiful memorial for him in Olympia last night. It was foggy beyond belief and the moon shone and we all walked down to the abandoned tracks and drank and smashed bottles and told all our stories about him and paintin' bent and lazer lyrics and lit lots of tea candles and set them sailing into the sound. I think Morgan said it best "Jamie was an epic sweetheart, utter wildass and a total pain in the ass but a genuine friend."


----------



## severegout (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah didn't see that post...


----------



## robbaked (Sep 16, 2011)

Shit... Really good kid. Helped me out when i was in NYC. He will be missed by a lot of kids. RIP Jaime...


----------



## J Dizzle (Oct 12, 2011)

Bent Outta Shape was a fucking awesome band.


----------

